# What is your MBTI and what are your 3 favorite tv. programs?



## Elsewhere1

ESFJ

Grey's Anatomy, The Tudors and Being Human


----------



## darude11

ENFX... Really not sure.


----------



## kingdavidANC

INTJ

Dexter
Breaking Bad
Curb Your Enthusiasm

Bonus: House MD-- House is a MUCH better character than the show is a good show

I tend to like series with INTJ main characters. (as shown here)



darude11 said:


> ENFX... Really not sure.


Thanks for your thorough contribution to this thread. And your signature says "INTP", so you may want to change that.


----------



## Starr

xNFP

Battlestar Gallactica, Lost, and Fringe


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

Criminal Minds (starting to get old, sadly)
MLP: FIM (needs to hurry up with the rest of the season)
College Football (getting tired of the three super powers being untouchable by anyone but each other)


----------



## treeghost

INFJ

Lost, Dexter, and Skins.


----------



## Listener

INFP

Star Trek The Next Generation
Star Trek Deep Space Nine
Firefly


----------



## 3704 3837

INFJ

Kyle XY, House, Bleach.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

ENFP:
does anime count? ^-^
1) Rurouni Kenshin
2) Code Geass
3) Yu Yu Hakusho

if it doesn't
1) Arrested Development
2) Life of Mammals
3) Family Guy


----------



## FreeSpirit

ENTJ (but I was an INTJ for some time before
going turncoat)

House
Dr. Who (>2005)
Star Trek The Original Series


----------



## Aether

Wintie said:


> Dexter, granted the 5th season was rather crappy I'm not anticipating much for the 6th season.


Agreed, however been watching 6 and I'm certain they've saved it.

I can't decide between them to give you just 3 so I shall give you 5 on going series and 3 ended, INTP:

Ongoing:
-Dexter
-Fringe
-Person of Interest (new series, awesome stuff)
-Breaking Bad
-The Office

Ended:
-Lost
-Heroes (hate how this was cancelled but understandable considering how it deteriorated in quality over the seasons)
-Defying Gravity (very shortlived, had a lot of potential but they put too much drama in it at the same time as reaching out to sci-fi fans...Always a failure of a combination imo)


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

INFP:

Big Bang Theory
Criminal Minds
Scooby Doo (I use my son as an excuse to watch it :happy: )


----------



## donkeybals

INFJ

Survivor
Flight of the Concords
South Park


----------



## QuirkyQ

INFJ

Weeds
Archer
Law and Order: Special Victims Unit


----------



## Clear

ISFP

-Doctor Who (primarily 2005 onward)
-Buffy the Vampire Slayer
-Fringe


----------



## sleepingdragon83

ISFP

Monk, AFV, and (once in a while) Ghost Hunters.

Other then that it's old nostalgic stuff like DBZ, Slayers, Animaniacs, Pinky and the Brain, MST3K, Star Trek, etc 

What can I say? I was raised in the 90s! XP


----------



## Dream Lad

intp

Young Justice
Ancient Aliens
How the Earth was Made


----------



## Emerson

ENTP-
House
Blackadder
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## Monty

I'm an INTP and my favorite are:

~merlin
~old episodes of futurama
~hmm i cant think of anything else.. i liked the older episodes of bones


----------



## gerardio

INFJ (Couldn't narrow it down to 3) 

Dexter 
Californication 
Curb Your Enthusiasm 
House 
Boston Legal


----------



## Tig

ENFP

I Am Not An Animal
The Office UK
The Apprentice UK


----------



## Riy

ISFP

QI
Family Guy
Top gear


----------



## Brit

INFP:

Seinfeld
Parks and Rec
30 rock
Gossip Girl
Curb Your Enthusiasm
New Girl

*It is impossible to list only 3


----------



## Adrianl

BiPedalP314 said:


> Seeing as people are including more than just the top 3, I shall do the same:
> 
> The Shield, Angel, and Jeremiah
> 
> Stargate SG-1
> The X-Files
> Sons of Anarchy
> Breaking Bad
> The Walking Dead
> Stargate Atlantis
> Sliders
> Eureka
> Warehouse 13
> Alphas
> Haven
> The Daily Show
> The Colbert Report
> Scrubs
> Family Guy
> MASH
> Dead Like Me
> Lie to Me
> Burn Notice
> House
> Penn and Teller: Bullshit
> Firefly
> Fringe
> 24
> Rescue Me
> Buffy the Vampire Slayer
> Battlestar Galactica
> Caprica
> Married with Children
> Cash Cab
> Weeds
> Falling Skies
> Dexter


INTP.

Indeed a very nice collection!

I'd also like to add: Doctor Who, Once upon a time, Big Bang Theory, Friends, Sanctuary, Chuck, Terranova, Torchwood, Supernatural, and there are a few others but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Niji

ISFP and my 3 fav tv programs are the x-files, star trek (DS9, TNG and VOY) and Charmed.


----------



## daguerrotypes

INTJ. 

Breaking Bad, LOST and Star Trek.


----------



## Decoy24601

INFJ

House
Frasier
Dexter


----------



## wafflecake

INTP
-just gonna lump all sports and ESPN programming into one
-The Simpsons up to season 9 or 10
-Washington Journal
thought i realllly like Family Guy and American Dad when baked


----------



## Vox

INFP

QI
Sherlock BBC
House MD


----------



## The Performance

ENTP

House (RIP)
Its Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Doctor Who


----------



## Amarose

ISFP/INFP

Top 3:

- Glee
- Pretty Little Liars
(as pathetic as this may be) - Degrassi

I also enjoyed House, too bad it's over 

Among other favorites are:

Soul Eater
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Charmed
Avatar the Last Airbender

And there are probably more but I can't think of the names LOL


----------



## Owlotic

ISTJ

Sherlock
HOw I met your mother/Rules of engagement/the later half of Perfect couples OH and HAppy endings
and I don't know I can't choose 3 >.< and I know I've forgotten tons of em :'( But I'll go with Doctor who or The Rickey Gervais show... I'm going to stop ^^


----------



## Faux

INFP

Futurama
Terra Nova
Doctor Who

I'm very disappointed that I don't see more Futurama in this thread.


----------



## Jade99

INFP

How I met your Mother
NCIS
Golden Girls

Other fav
Friends
Fraiser
Old Adventures with New Christine

I'm a huge fan of comedies


----------



## ilphithra

INTJ

On the rare occasions I watch TV:

News
Science/Medicine Programs
Odyssey/Discovery/History channel stuff

Hmm... that's it.


----------



## aravis

Downton Abbey
Modern Family
Once Upon A Time (judge me.)

honorable mention:
New Girl
Parenthood
Discovery channel


----------



## EmmaFontaine

INTP

Psych 
Castle
Bones

Honorable mentions-
Warehouse 13
The Finder
Eureka


----------



## MonieJ

ISTJ

I read more than I watch tv but I like River Monsters and The Walking Dead.


----------



## lolablue

ENTJ - 30 rock, Buffy, Alias, Mad Men. I tend to go for anything with good character development or a female kicking ass.


----------



## pineapple_thorns

INFJ
Alias
Chuck
Big Bang Theory


----------



## HippoHunter94

INTJ

On air
-Community
-Louie 
-Breaking Bad
HMs
-Parks and Recreation
-Game of Thrones
-Justified
-Archer

Of all time
-The Office
-Lost
-Arrested Development 
HMs
-Dexter (before season 5)
-Six Feet Under
-Cheers

I love television a little too much.


----------



## MarcusWarren

ENTJ

Breaking Bad, Mad Men, Game Of Thrones. Shows related to having a sense of realism in the character development, as well a good depiction of human tragedy; versus shows that idealize the world, and "cartoonize" characters.


----------



## havoc313

INTJ Dexter, The walking dead, 24, Lost


----------



## Anonynony

INTP
On now
-Wilfred
-Oddities
-Dark Matters: Twisted, But True

On Summer Hiatus
-The Simpsons
-Parks & Rec.
-Community(if you call sporatic new episodes & not even starting till mid/late October "summer hiatus"!:crying

On longer than just summer hiatus
-Doctor Who
-Sherlock
-Arrested Development

Cancelled
-Too many to mention


----------



## Helios

INTJ Supernatural, Criminal Minds, and Vampire Diaries.


----------



## Liontiger

ESFJ

Just 3?!?!?!Ahem. At the moment: Lost Girl, Legend of Korra, Game of Thrones.

I just got into Lost Girl about 5 days ago and I'm obsessed. Sex-positive tv show about a bisexual succubus who kicks ass: What more could you want?


----------



## Annietopia

ENFP
Doctor Who
New Girl
Sherlock xD


----------



## HamsterSamurai

INTJ

Sherlock Holmes
Mythbusters
Dr. Who

Honorable Mentions:
Star trek TOS, TNG, Voyager
Bones
The Biggest Loser
The Swan(no longer on the air... I'm sad and relieved at the same time)


----------



## NineTypesOfLight

ISFJ

- Breaking Bad
- The Ricky Gervais Show
- Wilfred


----------



## Vampka

INTJ

Lost
Grey's Anatomy
Game of Thrones

but it's not fair, I love Criminal Minds, Prison Break, Supernatural, Heroes and the American Horror Story too >< eh.


----------



## Kriash

INFP 

Top 3 
Psych
Dexter
Jericho

Honorable Mentions
The Walking Dead
Six Feet Under
American Horror Story
Eureka
Warehouse 13


----------



## VictoriaB

ISTP

Trueblood
Game Of Thrones
Girls


----------



## Staffan

INFP

Current:
Breaking Bad
Mad Men 
Downton Abbey

Historically there are so many I can't pick three out of the bunch,
Twin Peaks, Carnivale, I Claudius, Buffy, Berlin Alexanderplatz, The X-files to name a few.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

sploney said:


> INFJ
> 
> right now it's
> Doctor Who
> The Mentalist
> The Big Bang Theory
> 
> But soon I'm sure Sherlock will be up there in May when I can see it on PBS. Also, loved Downton Abbey. Maybe a lot of Masterpiece shows.
> 
> ...but there are lots of good ones listed that I used to love (like West Wing, BSG), and lots that I probably would love if I had cable, or started them on Netflix, or some such.


Mentalist and Big Bang are some favorites of mine at the moment.


----------



## Levin

INFP

1. Six Feet Under 
2. Carnivale
3. Twin Peaks


----------



## Frost.88

INTJ

TV can suck on my arse.

I like Dexter, but I wont watch it with dumb commercials and other brainwashing spam in middle of it.


Tell lies to your Vision, my friends.


----------



## Antipode

INFJ

Childhood: Dragon Ball Z (Religiously, haha).
Early teens: Everybody Loves Raymond
Now: Fresh Prince of Bel Air, and Cosby Show (I've been returning back to the classics since I hardly ever watch TV).


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENTP

True Blood
Home Movies (Adult Swim) 
Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Staffan

Levin said:


> INFP
> 
> 1. Six Feet Under
> 2. Carnivale
> 3. Twin Peaks



Carnivale could well be the ultimate INFP show.


----------



## VertigoH

*INFP

Of all time:*
Lost
Scrubs
Mushi-Shi


*Currently airing (with new episodes) :*
Game of Thrones
Misfits
Being Human (UK)
Criminal Minds
Once Upon a Time


----------



## milti

I'm INFP and I love sitcoms. I simply LOVE them. So I like:

Scrubs (all time all time all time favourite EVER!)
That 70s Show
House

I like a whole bunch of other shows too. Three is too limiting. I also think I'll add the Big Bang Theory, How I Met Your Mother. I've watched Family Guy and South park a little. They don't come on TV here and I don't have episodes, but I do enjoy them.


----------



## ecstasy

INTP

Walking Dead, Dr. House and... (don't kill me) Jersey Shore.


----------



## distancing

INFJ:
1. Battlestar Galactica (2004 series)
2. Oz
3. Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENTP

1. Fringe
2. Castle
3. Dr. Who

(This is subject to change)


----------



## hulia

IxFP (ISFP)

House
Supernatural
Game of Thrones

I'd also love to add in CSI: Miami (even though it's cheesy at times but it's entertaining), Breaking Bad, Doctor Who, Pawn Stars and NCIS.


----------



## Nightshade

INFP:

I. Game of Thrones
II. Once Upon A Time...
III. Breaking Bad


----------



## Audrey

INTP
Sex and the City
South Park
Family Guy


----------



## Mysteryman

New list ESTP 1. Supernatural 2. How I Met Your Mother 3. Burn Notice


----------



## Nightshade

INFP

1. Dexter
2. Game of Thrones
3. Breaking Bad


----------



## LordOfTheWings

Enfp : breaking bad, the wire, arrested development, modern family, seinfeld, frasier, misfits


----------



## Kyonkichi

ISFP(I think.)

Avatar: The Last Airbender
Doctor Who
Adventure Time
Community

Yeah, I chose four, sorry. Also, you should know that I'm a little too obsessed with Avatar. Seriously, I have a problem. 
And I just recently finished Community and it is SO GOOD. Shame that it's not more popular.


----------



## JoanCrawford

INTP:
Real Housewives
Keeping up with the Kardashians
Bridezillas
House Hunters
Four Weddings
Family Guy
American Dad (I love roger!)
The Planets

Yeah, and the reason I like to watch so many reality shows is because I like to make fun of the people that are on them. Sorry, I couldn't fit it into 3 so you're just going to have to deal. <3


----------



## Christie42476

INFJ, and choosing just 3 is impossible for me...no, seriously, it's impossible:

1. The Walking Dead
2. Sherlock (BBC)
3. Game of Thrones
4. The Vampire Diaries
5. Grimm
6. Fringe
7. Castle
8. Criminal Minds
9. True Blood
10. Dexter
11. The Big Bang Theory
12. How I Met Your Mother


----------



## angularvelocity

INFJ:
Big Bang theory
Frasier
How I met your mother


----------



## Worth Lessemo

INTJ 

Rachel Maddow Show
Up With Chris Hayes
Youtube - Anything Politics, also MMO-news+politics such as Eve online stuffs. Interests.
Decent pornography.
Exorcism Movies.


----------



## SirVanhan

Beautiful thread!

INFP
1) LOST
2) Doctor Who
3) Community

I also love Friday Night Lights and I want the world to know that.


----------



## Ladyintricate

ENFJ

Dr Who
HIMYM
Once Upon a Time


----------



## Sliver

INFP

House, The Walking Dead, The Middle
In no specific order.


----------



## VioletEvergarden

ISTP:
Mythbusters
Dirty Jobs
The Office


----------



## SimpleSauropod

ISFJ
Fringe
Young Justice
The Walking Dead


----------



## pretense

ENTP

Skins (uk gen1)
the inbetweeners (uk)
trailer park boys


----------



## Chamberlain

INFP

Mad Men
Game of Thrones
I also like The Big Bang Theory, but to be honest they're just the only shows I watch, so my choices are limited.


----------



## HAL 9000

INFJ

Firefly
Doctor Who
White Collar (at the moment)

BBC's Sherlock gets an honorable mention


----------



## Sh0t

ENxP.

Breaking Bad, dexter, strikeback


----------



## Plaxico

ISTJ- Simpsons, Simpsons, and Simpsons.


----------



## Xiong Mao

INTJ
1. Third Watch
2. Numb3rs
3. Tom and Jerry


----------



## surgery

INFP

1. Once Upon a Time (Currently)
2. Sailor Moon (Forever)
3. Pokémon (circa 2001).

... Oh God, what's wrong with me?


----------



## Melfina

I'm an INFJ (T4w5) and here are 3 programs I'm obsessed with:

Doctor Who
Downton Abbey
Sherlock

I like witty, classy humor. Romance, mystery and intrigue hook me quickly. I prefer following dynamic main characters, and those with an heir of eccentricity.


----------



## Honn

INTP

American horror story
Malcolm
South Park


----------



## lenabelle

ESFJ

Dramas:
Game of Thrones
Lost
Skins (1st gen)

Comedies:
Parks and Rec
Arrested Development
Futurama

I generally prefer dramas to comedies. For my dramas, I favor ones with an epic storyline, a large ensemble cast of characters with interesting backstories, and a good dose of mythology. For comedies, I love dry humor, anything with a lot of irony, sarcasm, or wit. Parks and Rec is probably the closest thing to my comedic preferences embodied in a show because besides having all of these, it also has a lot of heart.


----------



## ENFPdvd

ENFP:

1. American Idol/The Voice
2. History Detectives or History miniseries on the History Channel like The Men Who Built America, History of Mankind, How the States Got Their Shapes)
3. Modern Family (it's the ONLY fictional show I like besides Big Bang Theory)


----------



## an absurd man

INTJ

Currently I'm really into:
1. Walking Dead SEASON 3 RESUMES TONIGHT NNYYYAAAAAAAHHhHhHhHH!!!!!!!!
2. Game Of Thrones
3. Breaking Bad
4. Mad Men (Couldn't help myself )


----------



## chenowith

INFP:

1. Six Feet Under
2. Freaks & Geeks
3. Parks & Recreation


----------



## cudibloop

ENFP

Breaking Bad
Family Guy
The Office

Honorable mentions (lol I have to):

Parks and Recreation
South Park
Mad Men
HIMYM (because of pure watchability)


----------



## Shazzette

MBTI: INTJ

Favourite television shows: 

1. Doctor Who
2. Ashes to Ashes
3. Actually ... three is a tie between Daria and The Simpsons.

Honourable mentions go to the following:

The Goodies
Life on Mars (UK version)
The Bugs Bunny Show


----------



## Hikikomori

INTJ.

1. Breaking Bad.
2. Breaking Bad.
3. Breaking Bad.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

Considering I havent had cable tv for a few years...

ISTP
--Mythbusters
--Buffy The Vampire Slayer (I include Angel, same setting and universe and all)
--*insert random mecha/sci-fi anime that can change any given moment.* Currently : Darker Than BLACK


----------



## FindingPurpose

INTJ

House
South Park
Peep Show


----------



## IAmMe2010

INFP

Doctor who 
Flash point (or criminal minds)
MLP (though the affect is starting wear off)


----------



## TriggerHappy923

Mad Psychologist said:


> Do certain personalities prefer certain types of programs?


INTP in order:
1. Community
2. South Park
3. Psych

I have to add a these no longer airing shows, in order: Daria, Scrubs, and House.


----------



## LunacyxFringe

INFJ 

South Park
Community
Nip Tuck

These are just the shows I'm currently watching, but South Park will always be on that list.


----------



## The Alternate

INTP (maybe INFP though). I watch way too much TV - at the moment there are 18 shows I am currently up to date with, not to mention 8 that I used to wtach and have just fallen behind on, and over 15 shows that I find interesting. This isn't even including new shows that are to premier that I don't know about (and I give most new shows the benefit of a doubt by at least watching the first episode). With that being said, I'm not sure I can give a definite top 3, but I can tell you the shows I am consistently most excited for.



*Being Human (US)* - This is, without question, my #1 show currently.
*Nikita* - overall, I love this show to death. I have felt the same about the first and second season too. It may be one of my favorite shows of all time.
*Nashville* - This is a new surprise for me. I don't care for country music at all, but I love watching what goes on in Nashville's world.
*Once Upon A Time *- this show has never been my favorite. In fact, it is always the thing I save for when I'm bored because I am not enthusiastic about. I had completey wrote it off after it's god awful pilot... and perhaps that first impression stuck, but after I read favorable reviews, I decided to try again. The plot twists and interweaving are completely unpredictable and blow my mind. Season 1 was evil with it's ability of shocking plot hangers one after another. Yet I still do not feel compelled for more after the immediate awe wears off.
*Homeland* - I don't think I have to explain this one. Acted well, realism, lack of "it's made for TV" attitude. It just feels like watching the life of a CIA agent.


I like TV shows that present new, novel concepts (or atleast something new to me). Serious things. Hour long. I like things set in the present day or the future. But most importantly, I like shows that are unpredictable. Messy side plots, villains who are turn into unlikely allies, ulterior motives, changes nobody saw coming. I don't like when I am very certain of what's going to happen or some stupid plot line is drawn out forever (like the tug of war in Season 2 of the 2009 reboot of V).


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

I'm an INTJ and my top 3 TV shows at the moment are UFC (Ultimate Fighting Championship), Game of Thrones, and Fur TV.

Honourable mentions:

Avatar: The Last Airbender
SBS Letters and Numbers
South Park


----------



## HorribleAesthete

INFJ

Game of Thrones
Battlestar Galactica (the reimagined series)
Firefly


----------



## rubber soul

ESFP, don't watch tv on air anymore. But all time favorites:
1) The Office
2) It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
3) Arrested Development


----------



## FresaFresa

INFJ: The Addams Family, Criminal Minds, True Blood.


----------



## Darkling

INTP 

Stargate SG1
House
Criminal Minds

*Have to give Firefly an honorable mention here, but as it's only one season I wasn't able to fall into a fanatical obsession about it like these others. Oh the love that could have been....


----------



## GuN

INTP

South Park, The Universe and How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Mioonebet

INFP: House, Frasier,Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## LadyLabyrinth

ENTJ - Dexter, Six Feet Under, Shameless (US), Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Seranova

_*~* INFJ *~* 

Downton Abbey
Scandal
Tabatha Takes Over_


----------



## etranger

At this point, I'm into the Tudors, BSG, and Community (I'm not sure about the fourth season...).

INTJ.


----------



## Libra Sun

*INFJ:*
Supernatural
Big Bang Theory
House


----------



## Fish Launcher

ENFP








Whose Line, South Park, and...those are the only two I watch.


----------



## BlackMoonlight

INTP

Some documentaries on National Geographic
Documentaries on Discovery
And Frasier


----------



## dream land fantasy

ESFJ:-
C.I.D.
Indian Idol
Best friends forever


----------



## Texero F

Intp

The Universe
Drugs Inc
Anime such as Claymore, Death Note, Btoom, ect


----------



## Love

INFJ

I don't watch t.v.


----------



## ManWithoutHats

INTP
Only going by shows currently on the air:
_Louie_ and _Portlandia_
I can't think of another program I care enough about to mention, but I haven't had cable for a while any way. I really hardly ever watch TV anymore.


----------



## hauntology

Shows currently on air... Here we go!
ENFP
*Psych
*Doctor Who
*Community


----------



## Dustdevil

INFP

Batman the Animated Series
X-Files
Samurai Jack


----------



## Obscure

INTJ:

-Doctor Oz
-How I Met Your Mother
-How It's Made
-The Doctors
-American Dad
-Death Note
-Reaper
-Kyle XY


----------



## specsofwings

ISFJ

Doctor Who
Lost
Heroes


----------



## Violet Water

INTP

Game of Thrones
Homeland
The Hour

These are the best I've seen in the last couple of years.


----------



## Elsewhere1

ESFJ - 

Grey's Anatomy

The Big Bang Theory

The Americans

Game of Thrones

True Blood


----------



## Invidia

INFP

Supernatural
Dexter
Being Human ( the UK one not the SciFi one)


----------



## DouglasAdams42

INTP

Monk (cancelled)
Mythbusters
Pysch


----------



## Roland Khan

ISTP and I watch most sitcoms, some drama/action series such as Person of Interest, Bates Motel; I also absolutely love Dexter and Game of Thrones.

I absolutely despise reality tv shows to the point that I lose some respect for anybody who admits to watching it....oh, and mainstream news/media is despicable.

By reality tv shows I mean the kinds that you find on mtv, tlc, survivor/big brother series, honey boo boo; not the ones that are actually informative and have some value like Mythbusters etc.


----------



## neocultures

INTJ

Teen Wolf, Doctor Who and Game of Thrones


----------



## ITeachYo

ESFJ

Dexter
Breaking Bad
Chopped


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

ESFJ

The Walking Dead

Anything on the DIY channel

Anything on the History channel



-ZDD


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

ENTP

1.) Take a guess.








Pertwee! Tom!

2.) 




3.)


----------



## Deadaccount

INFJ

1. Frasier (re-runs)
2. Anything on CNN
3. Mad Men


----------



## neovincci

I'm an INTJ who doesn't find time for television often. But when I do, I love cooking shows (especially featuring Nigella Lawson), International House Hunters, and Ninja Warrior.


----------



## cmykendra

*INFJ
*one tree hill 
game of thrones
gossip girl


----------



## Crimson Ash

*INFP*

Sherlock (BBC)
Firefly
Chuck

^This was hard to decide. >_<

other shows - The Big Bang Theory, Community, Castle, Avatar :The Last Airbender, Arrow, How I Met Your Mother


----------



## Debaser

ENTP.

Of all-time?

1. Seinfeld
2. Twin Peaks
3. Mad Men

Honorable Mention: The Simpsons. Would be number 1 if it ended after the first like 8 seasons.

Second Honorable Mention: The X-Files. Might also be on the list if it ended earlier.


----------



## hannahgracex

INFP.

1.) The Vampire Diaries
2.) One Tree Hill
3.) Teen Wolf

I have no shame in my crappy taste in tv shows


----------



## Immemorial

INTJ.

- Being Human (UK version)
- Supernatural
- Suits


----------



## William I am

Mad Psychologist said:


> Do certain personalities prefer certain types of programs?


ENTP

The first few seasons of House, M.D.
JUNKYARD WARS! (If you've never seen this, you're missing out)
Adventure time!


----------



## IngenueFatale

*INFp*
On Air
1. Game of Thrones
2. Once Upon a Time
3. Hannibal

Off Air
1. Skins
2. The L Word
3. Don't know.. Lost?

Both
1. Skins
2. The L Word
3. Game of Thrones


----------



## CURLY

INTP: regular show, adventure time, breaking bad


----------



## arosebyanyothername

infj: Shameless Storage Wars Dexter


----------



## Vexilla Regis

Grey's Anatomy
Most of the Real Housewives on the Bravo Channel

20/20
Dateline 
60 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## araneae

INTJ

Breaking Bad, Game of Thrones, Hannibal.


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges

ENTP 1.Top Gear (UK) 2. The Walking Dead 3. Burn Notice 4. The Newsroom 5.Real Time w/Bill Maher


----------



## 33778

INFJ

Chicago fire
Friends
The dog whisperer

I also love Glee, The cake boss, House and The medium, sorry I couldn´t pick just three :tongue:


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie

ESFJ, 9w8, so/sp

1. The Walking Dead


That's it... any other programs I can watch or not, doesn't matter. Not a big TV fan.

When it was on TV, Babylon 5 had my weekly attention. Game of Thrones, Supernatural, Burn Notice, Suits, 24, The Blacklist... not bad shows, but I don't go out of my way to watch their episodes. I usually catch bits & pieces of them if Mrs. Duckie is watching TV.



-ZDD


----------



## Astralis

INTP
- Breaking Bad
- The Wire
- Six Feet Under


----------



## emmylouise

ISFJ

Queer as Folk (US)
The X-Files
Friends
Firefly 
Game of Thrones
Being Erica

I really couldn't narrow it down to just 3, but I re-watch these constantly so they're definitely my all-time favorites.


----------



## Errsatz

As 3 shows aren't easy to pick... (ENTP here)

- Breaking Bad (for the intensity and thrilling absurdity)
- Game Of Thrones (incredible intrigues and excellent characters) 
- Misfits (pure mindless vandalism, 'nough said)
- Downton Abbey (social interactions thoroughly dissected for our enjoyment)
- Mad Men (power-tripping, chauvinistic and cut-throat male drama queens, what else!)

Needless to say, a show must have a certain penchant for dark humor and witty conversations to be worthy of one's time 
If it has nothing to teach, move on.


----------



## Purrfessor

Errsatz said:


> As 3 shows aren't easy to pick... (ENTP here)
> 
> - Breaking Bad (for the intensity and thrilling absurdity)
> - Game Of Thrones (incredible intrigues and excellent characters)
> - Misfits (pure mindless vandalism, 'nough said)
> - Downton Abbey (social interactions thoroughly dissected for our enjoyment)
> - Mad Men (power-tripping, chauvinistic and cut-throat male drama queens, what else!)
> 
> Needless to say, a show must have a certain penchant for dark humor and witty conversations to be worthy of one's time
> If it has nothing to teach, move on.


You may like Dexter then.


----------



## rawrmosher

Enfp =)

1. Supernatural
2. Game of Thrones
3. The Walking Dead 

Although tbh I don't watch that much TV


----------



## JTHearts

I'm ENFJ and my 3 favorite TV programs are:

The O'Reilly Factor
Max and Ruby (it's a show for kids, weird choice for a teenage male, I know )
Pawn Stars


----------



## GoosePeelings

ISTP.

I haven't watched TV in ages but my favorites have stayed the same:
Doctor Who
The Walking Dead
Supernatural (I haven't seen any though, so I guess it doesn't count) or Game of Thrones


----------



## Eagle9615

INTJ and my top 3 are:
Pawn Stars
Sleepy Hollow 
House Hunters International


----------



## aphinion

ENTJ. I watch almost exclusively on Netflix, so I'm a bit limited (but these are my favorite shows out of any I've ever seen!)

1. The Walking Dead
2. Doctor Who
3. Sherlock


----------



## Aradella

INFJ

TV?

If I have time, the News!

Otherwise when I used to have more time and know how to fully relax... 

Brain Games (National Geographic)
Extreme Homes
Dr. Oz


----------



## Aradella

Emmy88 said:


> ISFJ
> 
> Queer as Folk (US)
> The X-Files
> Friends
> Firefly
> Game of Thrones
> Being Erica
> 
> I really couldn't narrow it down to just 3, but I re-watch these constantly so they're definitely my all-time favorites.


Being Erica is such a great show!! Good taste.


----------



## Aradella

hannahgracex said:


> INFP.
> 
> 1.) The Vampire Diaries
> 2.) One Tree Hill
> 3.) Teen Wolf
> 
> I have no shame in my crappy taste in tv shows


I used to love OTH and the OC!


----------



## JonE

ENTP

The Sopranos
Big Bang Theory
The Wire



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DustyWind

INFP

I hate today's shows: 
1. Twin Peaks
2. X Files 
3. Evangelion

The Sopranos, Adventure Time, and The Wire come pretty close as well.


----------



## CharmingINTJ

My favourite 3 shows are Big Bang Thoery, Futurama, and Adventure time. INTJ


----------



## FakeLefty

xSTP, and my favorite shows are Doctor Who, Community, and How I Met Your Mother.


----------



## piscesfish

Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Doctor Who, and Lost. 

Reaper, Merlin, and Sherlock all come pretty close, but aren't quite at the very top for me.

INFJ


----------



## disguise

*ENTP* who watches very little TV if at all

1. House
2. Sex and the City
3. The Vampire Diaries
4. Awkward

(also some Finnish and Swedish shows, but since no one will know about them, I left them out)
(+ sometimes Gossip Girl and Catfish, but they tend to get very boring if I watch too many of them at once)

I don't care if you despise my taste in series. I like to not to think when I watch TV 

And oh, I'm a big fan of documentaries as well!


----------



## SkillandVerve

INTP

The Blacklist
Dexter
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## monthlydinners

INFP

1. The Office
2. How I Met Your Mother
3. Big Brother (It's a reality competition show, I'm not sure if that counts.)


----------



## Purrfessor

katzulli said:


> INFP
> 
> 1. The Office
> 2. How I Met Your Mother
> 3. Big Brother (It's a reality competition show, I'm not sure if that counts.)


It counts.


----------



## Missed Connections

INFP:

Desperate Housewives
Keeping Up With the Kardashians
Glee


----------



## Valtire

INTJ

The big bang theory
Castle
I have no third favourite.


----------



## TwistedMuses

INFP.
I do not watch TV at all for past years. But...
Various documentaries about animals.
An American Horror Story
The Walking Dead.


----------



## Purrfessor

Missed Connections said:


> INFP:
> 
> Desperate Housewives
> Keeping Up With the Kardashians
> Glee


*Vomits all over your post.*


----------



## Kittynip

Uhh
ENTP
And I like.. Hmm.

1) Breaking Bad Bandwagon
2) Archer
3) Twin Peaks (only season 1, sigh)

But if documentaries count, yes. Them. I love them. Gah.

@*Stelliferous - 
*
With your kitty avi and your response, all I could think of was cat hairballs. Haha  !


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

INTP

1) Law & Order: Special Victims Unit

2) The Big Bang Theory

3) Roseanne


----------



## Im FiNe

INFP
Currently airing TV shows (January 2014)
1. Dr. Who (I started watching when Tom Baker portrayed the Doctor in the 80s)
2. Grimm
3. Elementary

I also enjoy Psych, Face Off, Haven, Revolution, White Collar, Myth Busters, Person of Interest, Sleepy Hollow, Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D., Perception, Hannibal, Falling Skies, and Warehouse 13.

Favorite shows no longer on air or in syndication: Babylon 5, Lost, Fringe, and The Outer Limits (original episodes from the 60s).


----------



## Windblownhair

INFJ

1. Doctor Who
2. Sherlock
3. Stargate SG-1


----------



## Lemxn

INFJ.

And right now my favorite shows are: Games of Thrones, Doctor Who and Arrow.

But my favorite shows of all are Quees as Folk (USA) and Fringe.

I'm a tv show addict, this was too difficult to choose.


----------



## TheOffspring

INFP

Right now my favorites:

Walking Dead
Legend of Korra
The Office


----------



## dothraloki

ESFJ

Star Trek 
Arrested Development
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## laura palmer

Infj
Buffy
Parks-n-rec
community
plus like, ten more, im pretty much abed when it coems to tv lol


----------



## blood roots

INTJ


I don't
watch
TV.


----------



## -Alpha-

INTJ

1. House
2. Doctor Who
3. Elementary.

Sent from my Orbital Death Ray using Tapatalk.


----------



## eydimork

ISTP

I made a list of the shows I watch and when they're downloadable as torrents because my memory is all wooh.

Monday (06:00) The Walking Dead 
Tuesday (06:00) Almost Human
Wednesday (06:00) Supernatural 
Wednesday (06:00) Witch Craft Works _(Anime)_
Thursday (06:00) Naruto _(Anime)_
Friday (03:00) The Big Bang Theory
Friday (06:00) Vikings
Saturday (06:00) Hannibal
Saturday (12:00) Log Horizon _(Anime)_

*Top three:*
1. Walking Dead
2. Vikings 
3. Hannibal 

I also watch The Daily Show Monday-Thursday.


----------



## chicklit

etarnov said:


> INTJ
> 
> 
> I don't
> watch
> TV.


No one asked for that.

INFP

1. Parks and Recreation
2. Arrested Development
3. Game of Thrones


----------



## holteresque

ENFP

Freaks and Geeks
Seinfeld
Peep Show


----------



## Maye

Istj . The bachelor, bachelorette, and Naked and Afraid


----------



## starscream430

INTJ

Daredevil
House of Cards
Hannibal


----------



## Hypaspist

ESTP

Star Trek TNG
Archer
Top Gear


----------



## Wisteria

These are old, but mine are;
- Scrubs
- Breaking bad (tied with GoT)
- House


----------



## WhoIsJake

INTJ.

It's always sunny in Philly
Entourage
Californication

Bet you didn't see those coming!


----------



## Ausserirdische

INTP

-Cowboy Bebop
-South Park
-Courage the Cowardly Dog

Screw live action.


----------



## CreepyArcher

INTJ

1) Sherlock
2) Family Guy (for the social commentary of course... :friendly_wink: )
3) Community

I devour series and then move on, my last two favourites are changeable.


----------



## Silvery

IxFP

1. Hannibal
2. Game of thrones
3. Qi

Oh, and this is my very first post! hurray......


----------



## DrummersUnited

INFP

Doctor Who
Sherlock
Walking Dead


----------



## TwistedMuses

INFP 6w5 sp/so (instinctual variants are still to doubt)

Breaking Bad
Rurouni Kenshin
House


IDK, I never really thought which ones I like the most out of a list of shows.


----------



## HeellooooooEvrbdy

ENFP

Doctor Who
Flight of the conchords
Sherlock


----------



## Enygmatic

In no particular order.

Scrubs
Boardwalk Empire
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine


----------



## Neurotic Nerd

INFP

Highlander: The Series
Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
The Pretender

The 90s were the best.


----------



## jamaix

ISTJ

The voice
Arrow
Daredevil


----------

